# How to spell "store room"?



## zoe (14 Aug 2009)

If spelling "store room" in British English, not American English, is the correct spelling "store room" as opposed to "storeroom"?

I'd have thought it was the former, though my spell checker insists it's the latter.

Thank you


----------



## Caveat (14 Aug 2009)

I would say_ store room_ is correct British English.

_Storeroom_ looks wrong to me - and it looks American too IMO. I can't say I've ever seen it here. 

Are you sure your spellchecker isn't US? (or is that spell checker)


----------



## zoe (14 Aug 2009)

Caveat said:


> Are you sure your spellchecker isn't US? (or is that spell checker)



I'm not sure.  I'm writing in a Microsoft "Word" document.

How do I check if it's set to American or British English?  Perhaps this is a question for the I.T. scetion.


----------



## foxylady (14 Aug 2009)

Am I missing something here, seems they are both spelt the same its more a question of whether its two words or one!


----------



## Tomodinhio (14 Aug 2009)

I think that word proccessor generally checks the spelling in American English as default.


----------



## DrMoriarty (14 Aug 2009)

> *storeroom n *
> 
> *1 a room in which things are stored *
> 
> ...


Would you teach in a class room? Go to the bath room? 

In MS Word, check under the Tools/Language menu. You can also opt to display the language in the toolbar at the bottom of the window.

Or should that be tool bar?


----------



## zoe (14 Aug 2009)

DrMoriarty said:


> In MS Word, check under the Tools/Language menu. You can also opt to display the language in the toolbar at the bottom of the window.



Thanks for that.  I went to the Tools/Language menu and it's set to English (United Kingdom).


----------



## zoe (14 Aug 2009)

DrMoriarty said:


> Would you teach in a class room? Go to the bath room?



Interestingly, in the _Oxford English Dictionary_ there are of course individual references to the words "classroom" and "bathroom", though no individual reference to the word "storeroom".  Though there are four references to it in other referenced words.

http://www.askoxford.com/results/?v...toreroom&branch=13842570&textsearchtype=exact


----------



## onq (14 Aug 2009)

zoe said:


> If spelling "store room" in British English, not American English, is the correct spelling "store room" as opposed to "storeroom"?
> 
> I'd have thought it was the former, though my spell checker insists it's the latter.
> 
> Thank you



It might be "broom closet" in American, if its small enough.



ONQ.


----------



## Caveat (14 Aug 2009)

Ok, well whilst I see and accept DrM's logic - and dictionary references - I still think _storeroom_ simply looks wrong.

Something to do with two Rs being in close proximity maybe.

I have a few other personal twists, quirks and takes on the English language which defy accepted protocol and usage but I'm sticking with them.


----------



## DrMoriarty (14 Aug 2009)

We've noticed that you occasionally end your sentences with a preposition, Caveat. That's something on which you should really keep an eye.


----------



## Caveat (14 Aug 2009)

Oh *very *clever!


----------

